# Help required - Rapido 983m hab door not locking properly



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

When I lock the hab door using remote or key it appears to lock, the inside handle drops as expected. 
And a casual pull on the door handle when leaving makes you think it has locked properly. 
However, give a REALLY hard tug and it will just pull open!
I can't see what is wrong. 
Any ideas?


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Help required - Rapido 983m hab door not locking properl*



makems said:


> When I lock the hab door using remote or key it appears to lock, the inside handle drops as expected.
> And a casual pull on the door handle when leaving makes you think it has locked properly.
> However, give a REALLY hard tug and it will just pull open!
> I can't see what is wrong.
> Any ideas?


Can you close it from the inside and push the lock down. Are the top and bottom locks firmly in place on the door frame lock brackets?

Is it this type of bracket?


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Sounds like the door may not br latching properly when it is being shut, so locking doesn't work either. Can you see the latches on the inside (usually similar to car door locks) they may just need adjusting?


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Help required - Rapido 983m hab door not locking properl*



rayc said:


> makems said:
> 
> 
> > When I lock the hab door using remote or key it appears to lock, the inside handle drops as expected.
> ...


Yes it's that sort of latch. The metal posts on the frame seem to be in the rot place and don't seem worn
When I close the door and lock it from the inside again everything seems to lock ok and the two latches on the door engage correctly with the posts. I can't open the door using brute force from the inside but this is partly because I don't want to break the plastic inner door cover by using too much force. 
I think there is likely something wrong with the locking mechanism inside the door itself but I can't see how to get the plastic inside cover off to check. Anybody ever removed this door inner cover on a Rapido hab door?


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

BrianJP said:


> Sounds like the door may not br latching properly when it is being shut, so locking doesn't work either. Can you see the latches on the inside (usually similar to car door locks) they may just need adjusting?


Thanks for the reply. 
The latches do appear to work and seat themselves properly. As in my post above I'm starting to think the problem is inside the door somewhere. Wish I knew how to get to it!


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

In that case sounds like faulty lockmotor/solenoid (maybe sticking and need lubrication)not uncommon on cars but most nowadays a have self test feature that shows door not locking. On my serie 7 the inner cover is screwed to the door but the screws are concealed under the sealing rubber strip around the door. If you dont have these it may be held in place with snap connectors so you just have to lever it off carefully.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Help required - Rapido 983m hab door not locking properl*



makems said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > makems said:
> ...


Is it the same if you close it from the inside using the remote fob? Does the interior lock push go down into the door the same distance as if you lock it by hand?

From a previous topic on the forum "Inner door moulding held on with lots of small self taper screws found by lifting back white seal around door frame. Remove these and the screw holdind door handle surround and the moulding prises gently back. I found two self taping screw had worked loose. Replaced them with two scews of a bigger diameter and fitted the moulding back in place.

There is a door inner trim on ebay and the screw holes can be clearly seen in the photo of it.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Rapido-mo...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item43a4749406


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

Removing the rubber seal makes undoing the screws and removing the inner panel much easier. 
The seal does back on quite easily when the job is done.

The central locking actuator worked loose on mine a good few years ago. It worked OK but moved itself instead of moving the locking system. I screwed it back in position with the original screws and super-glue and haven't had a problem since. 

Mine locked OK from the inside using the button and from the outside using the key, but not when using the central locking fob. 
Have you tried locking on the outside using the key, if that works it definitely look like the actuator has come adrift.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

*Re: Help required - Rapido 983m hab door not locking properl*



rayc said:


> Is it the same if you close it from the inside using the remote fob? Does the interior lock push go down into the door the same distance as if you lock it by hand?
> 
> From a previous topic on the forum "Inner door moulding held on with lots of small self taper screws found by lifting back white seal around door frame. Remove these and the screw holdind door handle surround and the moulding prises gently back. I found two self taping screw had worked loose. Replaced them with two scews of a bigger diameter and fitted the moulding back in place.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the link. Makes it very clear. ,
I'm getting the van out of storage today so ill have another try.


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Jean-Luc said:


> Removing the rubber seal makes undoing the screws and removing the inner panel much easier.
> The seal does back on quite easily when the job is done.
> 
> The central locking actuator worked loose on mine a good few years ago. It worked OK but moved itself instead of moving the locking system. I screwed it back in position with the original screws and super-glue and haven't had a problem since.
> ...


The problems seems the same when locking by key.


----------

